
Boston Red Sox Used Electronic Devices to Steal Signs Against Yankees - jsm386
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/05/sports/baseball/boston-red-sox-stealing-signs-yankees.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15178807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15178807).

------
samcheng
Is there something cultural in Boston that encourages this kind of
misbehavior?

The Patriots are also notorious cheaters.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_New_England_Patriots_vide...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_New_England_Patriots_videotaping_controversy)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deflategate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deflategate)

~~~
burntsushi
From your linked Deflategate article:

> The judge asked to know what exact evidence links Brady to deflating
> footballs, with NFL lawyer Daniel Nash responding that there was "no direct
> evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text
> messages, and phone calls between the quarterback and one of the two
> Patriots employees implicated. He also indicated there is no "smoking gun"
> showing that Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were deflated.

